# Chance for ICT and Software tester in NSW state sponsorship!!!



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Members,

I am new here. 

Below my details.
Submitted my ACS on 5th of JAN- and result is positive as a Software tester (received on 11th of Jan 2015).
In my professional exp- I will get 5 points for Australia exp(in Sydney for having 2.7 Yrs of Exp) and
5 points for exp. in India.

SO my total points will be like :
Age :30 points
Education : 15 Points
Experience : 10 Points(5-Australia,5-India)
IELTS attempted and waiting for result.

Will there be any chances for software tester occupation to be listed in Feb NSW Occupation list?
If not, please suggest me other options to get Australian PR.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

No ways, there are very less chances..

You can only find out your way from Vic, for that, you need to get 7 in IELTS( in each), that's the only way !!!

Have you ever been worked in Automation(Selenium & QTP) ? , then in that case one can suggest you to again do ACS under Analyst programmer


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

What about software engineer. ..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

keyur said:


> What about software engineer. ..


Go ahead....

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rits_vyas (Nov 25, 2014)

*System Administrator*

System Administrator category was removed from NSW SOL in Oct,2014. Any changes it will re-open for this category?

I have my ACS, IELTS (1st attempt - 7.5 all modules), all exp letters etc ready with me but not sure how to go ahead. 

Any advice?

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

rits_vyas said:


> System Administrator category was removed from NSW SOL in Oct,2014. Any changes it will re-open for this category?
> 
> I have my ACS, IELTS (1st attempt - 7.5 all modules), all exp letters etc ready with me but not sure how to go ahead.
> 
> ...


 Nobody can say for sure..

All the ICT jobs are on suspended state for NSW since Oct 2014. Since they have not opened them this quarter, then it is very unlikely that it could happen before July. But still a slight chance is there in next quarter. 

Are you not eligible for 189? Did you try matching your job profile to Computer Network and Systems Engineer?


----------



## rits_vyas (Nov 25, 2014)

louisam said:


> Nobody can say for sure..
> 
> All the ICT jobs are on suspended state for NSW since Oct 2014. Since they have not opened them this quarter, then it is very unlikely that it could happen before July. But still a slight chance is there in next quarter.
> 
> Are you not eligible for 189? Did you try matching your job profile to Computer Network and Systems Engineer?


Thanks for your response louisam. 

This category is not under SOL for 189. I am applying for a review application and adding additional documents to be assessed under Computer Network and Systems Engineer category now. 

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## Aussiemate (Jan 28, 2015)

Software tester category has more chances or analyst programmer
Does tester roles fit into software engineer role
I have acs done in software tester category and I was not selected in vic so I'm trying to do my acs in any above of the categories, please suggest a solution.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> No ways, there are very less chances..
> 
> You can only find out your way from Vic, for that, you need to get 7 in IELTS( in each), that's the only way !!!
> 
> Have you ever been worked in Automation(Selenium & QTP) ? , then in that case one can suggest you to again do ACS under Analyst programmer



Thanks Piyush...

I have exp in both Automtion and performance as well.May I know what is the procedure for ACS re-assessment ?
Will there be any negative impact if we apply for re-assessment !!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sun S said:


> Thanks Piyush...
> 
> I have exp in both Automtion and performance as well.May I know what is the procedure for ACS re-assessment ?
> Will there be any negative impact if we apply for re-assessment !!


You have to apply it again though i cannt confirm on ecxact procedure.

Dont wrry, there wont be any negative impact.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rits_vyas (Nov 25, 2014)

Sun S said:


> Thanks Piyush...
> 
> I have exp in both Automtion and performance as well.May I know what is the procedure for ACS re-assessment ?
> Will there be any negative impact if we apply for re-assessment !!


Hi Piyush,

If you are within 60 days period since you received your ACS assessment result then you can apply for a review application (costs $200 less). If you apply for review then you can submit additional documents to show that you are experienced under the new category.

I have done that just now and awaiting the new assessment result. 

--RV


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rits_vyas said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> If you are within 60 days period since you received your ACS assessment result then you can apply for a review application (costs $200 less). If you apply for review then you can submit additional documents to show that you are experienced under the new category.
> 
> ...


Grt...hopefully this info will help Sun S 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks guys ..
What additional docs we need to submit now?
For my assessment I have already submitted roles letters from employer.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi RV,
Please let me know the outcome of your re-assessment.
All the best .


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks RV and Piyush...

I applied for reassessment to change my anzcode from software tester to software engineer and the outcome is positive .


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Sun S said:


> Thanks RV and Piyush...
> 
> I applied for reassessment to change my anzcode from software tester to software engineer and the outcome is positive .


Hey mate congrats

i am also on the same boat...

what do think...will i be assessed as analyst programmer or software tester...

His roles and responsibility are 
•	Studying and analyzing client's existing system and identify the business requirements
•	Design and modify functional design documents
•	Analyze and Evaluate system program needs
•	Perform Test Estimation and Test Planning
•	Writing and maintaining Test cases to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications
•	Execute Unit and Integration Testing, Report errors and faults in software applications to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
•	Coding and Design of Performance Test scripts in Jmeter using Bean shell scripting
•	Design, Coding and Update of Selenium web driver based automation test scripts using java script. 
•	Creation of Soup based XMLs for running web services using Soup UI and Jmeter.
•	Regular Execution of automation test suite and analysis of reports.
•	Writing, updating and maintaining end user documentation and operational procedures
•	Worked with the external client in the offshore-onsite model.
•	Proficient in different types of testing like: Functional, Web, Database, System, Integration,
•	Regression, End to End, Compatibility and Portability
•	Worked on following operating systems: Windows, Linux and Mac.
•	Involved in System Integration Testing (SIT) and Stress, Volume and Performance (SVP) testing.
•	Involved in UAT testing.
•	Worked on Payment domain.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi economicalindian,

As per my exp. your roles are suited for both software tester and analyst programmer.
But Software tester is not in SOL,so go with Analyst programmer and please do mention the techinical skills details also in the reference letter.Let me know if need any more info from my side.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

should i remove the lines containing test case reference...


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

can you please share the roles and responsibilities you mentioned for getting reassessed as a software engineer




Sun S said:


> Hi economicalindian,
> 
> As per my exp. your roles are suited for both software tester and analyst programmer.
> But Software tester is not in SOL,so go with Analyst programmer and please do mention the techinical skills details also in the reference letter.Let me know if need any more info from my side.


----------



## Sun S (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi economicalindian,

Sorry for late reply,by now you might of got the information. But still sending my roles and responsibilities here.
His primary responsibilities were as follows: 
He has worked extensively in delivering IT Projects for Mobile devices software Integration, Data Warehouse Applications in Telecommunication domain and e-commerce domain. 
He was conversant with XXX's ISO 9001 and SEI-CMM level 5 Quality procedures. 
As a Test Lead:- 
•	He involved in requirement analysis, delivering technical solutions, interfacing with senior level management and guiding team during implementation. 
•	Design and Development, Reports Review and enhancing the same for better performance. 
•	Testing, Developing test plans and Documentation of the Modules. 
•	Provide feedback on improvements to system design or testing processes templates and test cases scripting. 
•	Performed business requirements gathering, solution design, testing and delivery of technical solutions. 
•	Developing Test Objectives, Review Test Cases and Test Execution. Testing, debugging and identifying defects and faults in an applications programming language by using testing methods. 
•	Analyses Business Requirements and system specifications of all the change requests to understand the impact on all End to End Applications. 
•	Work with Solution Designers to develop detailed program specifications from system or functional specifications to enable effective development of programs. 
• Co-ordinated with business analysts, developers and representatives from other consuming/sourcing IT applications to resolve issues. 


Technical Skills : 

OPERATING SYSTEMS Windows 98/2000/XP/Vista/7,Unix 
DATABASES Teradata V2R5 ,V2R6,ORACLE 10g/11g/12C,MS SQL 2012 
DATA 
WARESHOUSE 
TOOLS Teradata Administration, Teradata Loading Utilities 

TOOLS & UTILITIES HP ALM, HP Load runner, Erwin, Cognos 9, Espresso, Jmeter, JIRA, Toad,Eclipse, SOAP-UI. 
LANGUAGES C, SQL,Web Programming,VB Scripting,Unix,Java Scripting,Java,HTML,XML 
DOMAIN 
EXPERTISE Telecom –OSS AND BSS,e-Commerce and Information Technology 
OTHER SKILLS Requirement Analysis, Software Design


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks a lot




Sun S said:


> Hi economicalindian,
> 
> Sorry for late reply,by now you might of got the information. But still sending my roles and responsibilities here.
> His primary responsibilities were as follows:
> ...


----------

